# Need Campground Help Asap



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Want to go to Deep Creek Lake in July. Anybody got a name of a good CG near or at the lake?


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

hoodscoop said:


> Want to go to Deep Creek Lake in July. Anybody got a name of a good CG near or at the lake?


That's on my list of places to go, but have not been yet.

Read some great reviews of the state park.

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/publiclands/western/deepcreek.asp

http://www.reserveamerica.com/camping/Deep_Creek_Lake_State_Park/r/campgroundDetails.do?contractCode=MD&parkId=380522

Where are you in MD?


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

I am from Frederick, and thanks for the two web sites. I will review them and hope to book something this weekend. Hope it's not to late.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

OOPS! Nothing available for a 35 footer until August at Deep Creek. I am kinda new to this reservation thing and am starting to realize that you need to book months in advance, at least for the good places. OH WELL!


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

hoodscoop said:


> I am from Frederick, and thanks for the two web sites. I will review them and hope to book something this weekend. Hope it's not to late.


Yeah we book most trips six months to a year out.

We will be in your area July 27-29th at Cunningham Falls State Park, Manor area sites 6 & 10. Feel free to stop by.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

RDS said:


> I am from Frederick, and thanks for the two web sites. I will review them and hope to book something this weekend. Hope it's not to late.


Yeah we book most trips six months to a year out.

We will be in your area July 27-29th at Cunningham Falls State Park, Manor area sites 6 & 10. Feel free to stop by.
[/quote]

Don't know if Southern MD got it too but storm took out my Comcast which is my internet. Just got up about an hour ago. Anyway, might just do that. Falls is only a stones throw away. Might drop by with a couple cold ones, if that's OK?


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

hoodscoop said:


> I am from Frederick, and thanks for the two web sites. I will review them and hope to book something this weekend. Hope it's not to late.


Yeah we book most trips six months to a year out.

We will be in your area July 27-29th at Cunningham Falls State Park, Manor area sites 6 & 10. Feel free to stop by.
[/quote]

Don't know if Southern MD got it too but storm took out my Comcast which is my internet. Just got up about an hour ago. Anyway, might just do that. Falls is only a stones throw away. Might drop by with a couple cold ones, if that's OK?
[/quote]

I was with out power for a day and cable for 3 days..

Hope to see you in July and there will be plenty of cold ones in the cooler if you forget yours!!


----------

